# Eclipse-Plugin: Properties-File



## miketech (16. Jan 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich möchte ein Eclipse-Plugin schreiben, welches ein paar Einstellungen benötigt. Diese möchte ich gerne in einem Properties-File ablegen.

Die Frage ist nur: Wie mache ich das bei Eclipse-Plugins am besten? Es gibt ja auch noch diesen BundleContext. Bringt der mir vielleicht auch irgendwas? Wo lege ich denn das Properties-File ab?

Hat vielleicht jemand ein gutes Tutorial hierzu?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jan 2008)

In ein resources Verzeichnis oder ähnliches. Laden kannst du es wie alle anderen Resourcen auch, über den FileLocator, das Plugin selbst, oder das ResourceBundle


----------

